# Norwegen liegt mitten in Berlin



## Hummer (7. Oktober 2003)

Und zwar hier:







Das norwegische Restaurant "Munch´s Hus" in der Bülowstrasse 66  in Berlin - Schöneberg wollte ich schon lange einmal ausprobieren. 

Die Räume sind sehr geschmackvoll eingerichtet, an den Wänden hängen Drucke des großen norwegischen Malers Edvard Munch, der lange Zeit in Berlin lebte. Sehr angenehme jazzige skandinavische Clubmusik und eine freundliche Bedienung liessen auf einen schönen Abend hoffen.

Diese Erwartung wurde nicht enttäuscht.

Ich überstand den Elchtest in Form eines Aperitifs namens Elchblut (Viking Fjord Vodka, Preiselbeeren & Blaubeeren) mit Bravour.

Meine Frau aß eine Steinpilzcremesuppe mit Elchwurst und ich eine Nordmeersuppe mit Garnelen und Gemüsejulienne.

Anschließend gab es Gegrilltes Lachsfilet auf Pommery-Senf-Sauce, dazu Blattspinat und Mandelkartoffeln für die Dame und für den Herrn  Elchbraten mit einer Sauce von karamelisiertem braunen Ziegenkäse mit Maronen und Kartoffel-Petersilienwurzelpürree sowie Preiselbeeren.

Alles war oberlecker und kam in anständigen Portionen. Natürlich gibt es auch Leckereien wie Klippfisk oder Fiskekaker. Ich werde mir demnächst mal das Norwegische Frühstück mit einer Auswahl von norwegischen Käsen, Elchwurst und Hering genehmigen. 

Falls das Fernweh nach Norwegen mal wieder richtig zwackt, ist hier der Ort, um etwas Linderung zu erfahren. (Aber bitte nicht in Thermoboots und Bundeswehrtarnhose kommen )

Einmal im Monat trifft sich im Munch´s Hus auch ein Deutsch-Norwegischer Freundschaftskreis.

Hier ist der Link 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Ace (7. Oktober 2003)

hört sich legger an...wünsche guten Appetit gehabt zu haben


----------



## Klausi (7. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Info Ralf. Dann sollten wir unser nächstes Treffen dort hin verlegen. hihihi


----------



## Hummer (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich wäre dabei! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2003)

hallo ralf,

vielen dank für diese info. werde diese woche mal gleich mit meiner familie vorbeihuschen... legger.

das mit dem treffen ist kein schlechter gedanke. hier sollten wir vielleicht mal mit den gedanken spielen, unsere frauen mitzunehmen, damit auch die mädels sich untereinander mal kennenlernen #h


----------



## Kunze (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Manno - ihr habt`s gut. #h


----------



## Hummer (7. Oktober 2003)

> das mit dem treffen ist kein schlechter gedanke. hier sollten wir vielleicht mal mit den gedanken spielen, unsere frauen mitzunehmen, damit auch die mädels sich untereinander mal kennenlernen



Finde ich auch! Und so ein Treffen in einem Restaurant ist für ein erstes Treffen sicherlich besser als die Aufforderung:"Ey Alte, komm mal mit zu Pilkergiessen!" 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2003)

Möööönsch Hummer!

Das liest sich ausgesprochen gut!

Elchwurst!!! Jammmmie!!! 

Mit dem Ziegenkäse is datt so ´ne Sache. Entweder man liebt ihn oder man hasst ihn, den ekte geitost.
Mit ein bisschen Kuhmilch "veredelt" finde ich ihn mehr als geniessbar.

Schade das Bärlin nich so umme Ecke ist.


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2003)

elchwurst? benutze ich höchstens als fischtöter... ja, ja, ja, nur wo elch drauf steht ist auch elch drin....  mit anderen worten, der norwegenviruserkrankte ist gar so etwas gerne. im blindtest würde die aber nicht so sonderlich abschneiden..... aber für einen netten norwegenabend habt ihr da bestimmt ein prima lokal an der hand. viel spass dabei wünscht euch chipp aus göteborg


----------



## masch1 (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab ne Elchwurst auf der Fähre probiert  und war nicht begeistert mann müßte sowas direckt bei einem priv. Erzeuger in Norge probieren #h 

Aber dieses Lokal muß ich mir merken ist ja gleich um die Ecke (800 km):q :q


----------



## zg (8. Oktober 2003)

:q ich reih mich ein in die Runde der Ignoranten: Die Elchwurst hat meinen Katzen prima geschmeckt :q 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Klausi (8. Oktober 2003)

Andreas da hast du recht. Der November wäre doch mal ein guter Anhaltpunkt für den Besuch im Restaurant.


----------



## Tinsen (8. Oktober 2003)

> ... Mandelkartoffeln für die Dame und für den Herrn  Elchbraten mit...



das klingt, als hättest du zuviel "ars vivendi" auf fab gesehen ... 

aber ob ich elchwurst essen würde .....
#t


----------



## Hummer (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, welche Freibankerzeugnisse Ihr als Fischtöter bzw. Katzenfutter verwendet, diese hier hat jedenfalls in ihrer Funktion als Suppenbeilage geschmeckt. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## havkat (8. Oktober 2003)

Jaaaajaaaaa!

Der Herr chippog wieder! Alter Elchhasser!!  

Elchwurstkauf ist Vertrauenssache meine Herren.
Elch, Ren, Speck und eine Prise zerstossener Wacholder.

Das ganze dann auf Fischtöterkaliber luftgetrocknet.

Dünn geschnitten auf Butterbrot. Legger!


----------



## rueganer (9. Oktober 2003)

Treffen im November, klar warum nicht, wäre dabei, da können wir ja im Beisein unserer Frauen das Pilkergiessen auswerten, oder so, äh...., damit sie mal ne Vorstellung bekommen wie stressig unser Hobby ist.


----------



## klee (16. Januar 2004)

> werde diese woche mal gleich mit meiner familie vorbeihuschen



Warste nun da jirko und wenn wie war es??


Gruß klee#h #h


----------



## The_Duke (16. Januar 2004)

Am 29.April werde ich um 19 Uhr genau dieses Lokal besuchen gehen...der Termin steht schon in meinem Kalender #6 #6


----------



## Karstein (16. Januar 2004)

@ Hummer: Du bist spiiiiitzeeee!!!

Werde gleich heute einen Tisch für meinen Geburtstag im Februar reservieren!!!

Vielen lieben Dank für diesen erstklassigen Tipp!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (16. Januar 2004)

ne klee, leider nein... konnte ich zeitlich noch nicht einrichten. aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben... testbericht folgt dann 

aber den kann dann natürlich auch prompt unser karsten im februar übernehmen... gelle karsten :m


----------



## Karstein (16. Januar 2004)

Da könnt ihr aber einen Linie drauf nehmen, dass ich meine Lieben dahin einladen werde! Habe eben schon die Spiskort ausgedruckt! Absolut genial - ist halt Hauptstadtbonus!! *grins*


----------



## klee (16. Januar 2004)

> Werde gleich heute einen Tisch für meinen Geburtstag im Februar reservieren!!!



Hallo karsten ,
bei so einem anlaß würde ich das ganze lokal mieten,1 tisch reicht doch garnich für uns alle:m :m :m :m


----------



## Karstein (24. Januar 2004)

Hallöle klee,

es reicht doch schon, dass ich euch Pappnasen 12 Tage später alle um mich rum habe! *lach*

Na, bei DEN Preisen dürfte eine Laden-Fullcharter ruinös werden...Mache ich dann zu meinem 50., wenn ich den noch erleben darf! ;o))))


----------



## Karstein (12. Februar 2004)

Hmmmmmm....

Habe mich ja seit meinem Besuch am 02.02. nimmer gemeldet und lange überlegt ob ich an euch - Hummer, klee, Jirko und die Anderen - meine Erfahrungen vom Besuch hier niedertippern soll.

Also gut, nun denn: wir waren zu viert dort, es waren nur zwei weitere Tische besetzt mit stillschweigenden Pärchen. Dir Atmospähre wie am Osloer Flughafen kühl-sachlich. 

Der auf der Tageskarte angebotene Elchbraten war ausverkauft. *schade*

Der Elchblut-Aperetif schmeckte null nach Norge-Vodka oder irgendeinem Magenaufwärmer, aber war so vollfruchtig wie frisch gemachte Marmelade, inkl. Kernen.

Die Vorspeisen-Platten waren äußerst lecker, ohne Zweifel.

Die Hauptgerichte waren wie in Norwegen... Dad hatte die Spezialität des Hauses, Steinbeisser a´la Munch...

Ich hatte Schweinemedaillons im Mantel....

Ma hatte einen Saltatteller - ok.

Tanja hatte gottlob eine zweite Vorspeisenplatte.

Trotzdem saßen wir irgendwann recht allein im weiten Areal und bekamen einen warmen, weil keinen im Eisschrank befindlichen, Linie als "Verdauer".

Fazit: als Anglertreff für uns Berliner mal ganz spaßig in größerer Runde mit Vorspeisentellern-Mahlzeit, aber für den besonderen Genuss würde ich den Portugieser in der Marburger Straße empfehlen, wenn er denn noch so gut ist. Ich werde baldigst testen!

Schade-Gruß von

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (12. Februar 2004)

hallo ken #h

konnt mich ja schon telefonisch von deinen eindrücken überzeugen  aber dennoch ein dickes daangä, daß du uns nochmals eure eindrücke geschreibselt hast... ist eh immer ein schmaler grat... man geht mit einer etwas höheren erwartung an das ganze und dann kommt halt meist ne kleine enttäuschung... unabhängig davon, werde ich dennoch mal mit meinem mäuschen stöbern gehen... schaun wir mal #h


----------



## Hummer (14. Februar 2004)

> Habe mich ja seit meinem Besuch am 02.02. nimmer gemeldet und lange überlegt ob ich an euch - Hummer, klee, Jirko und die Anderen - meine Erfahrungen vom Besuch hier niedertippern soll.



Na klar sollst Du Deine Erfahrungen hier niedertippen! :m

Das klingt ja nicht so berauschend...Schade!

Jetzt wäre nur interessant zu erfahren, ob die Küche bei meinem Besuch einen guten oder bei Deinem Besuch einen schlechten Tag gehabt hat.

Petri

Hummer


----------

